# My Computer is not getting power!



## wifey3023 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello I have a Toshiba Satelite A215-S5824 laptop and I need the internal part that connects to the power cord. When you connect the cord it is shaky and weak. You have to hold the cord in placve so the lap top will recieve power. Can you tell me what is the name of the part and where I may purchase it from?


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not absolutely sure if your power cord/power converter is at fault or if the problem is with the power receptacle in the laptop itself. (It does sound like the laptop power receptacle has broken off the PC board inside the unit) In any case this not a consumer servicable part. You need to check with the place where you bought it OR a large consumer electronics store that has a service department in the Baltimore area OR go online to, say, TOSHIBA.COM and see if you can get it fixed locally or do you have to send it to Dubai, India.


----------



## tripflex (Sep 15, 2009)

wifey3023 said:


> Hello I have a Toshiba Satelite A215-S5824 laptop and I need the internal part that connects to the power cord. When you connect the cord it is shaky and weak. You have to hold the cord in placve so the lap top will recieve power. Can you tell me what is the name of the part and where I may purchase it from?


 
This is a very tricky task you are trying to undergo...i suggest having a professional do the work. It will require very meticulous soldering which i have tried myself...


BUT...it looks like you might be in luck, it looks like your model actually have a connector (damn you dell, and compaq)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AC-DC-JACK-POWE...in_0?hash=item1e57ed61c4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/OEM-Toshiba-Sat...in_0?hash=item5634a676bc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Open your old laptop and verify that they are the same thing and they should work fine, you will have to pick one yourself that you think will work.

All i did was make a search on ebay for "A215 power"

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=A2...70.l1313&_odkw=A215+power+connector&_osacat=0


----------



## wifey3023 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you for your response. I will be purchasing the jack and installing it myself. I have volunteered at a place refurbishing computers so I am capable of replacing it myself and have the tools. I just did not know the proper name of the part to look it up.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Try this site for some disassemble instructions - http://www.irisvista.com/tech/

I did this on a friends laptop. Use an Ice tray to keep track of the screws, and take good notes. I think there were 4 different sizes.

The soldering is tricky - the repair lasted about a year. The second time it broke I soldered wires and ran it out the back, and made my own plug setup from Radio Shack.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I also have a Toshiba Satellite laptop which had the same problem happen. The most common cause of this parts failure is due to solder breaking where a wire comes through a hole, and there is some flexing of the jack when the power cored is attached and removed.
The power cord connector on Satellite's are a separate component from the motherboard, thank goodness! The "jack" as they are called are readily available and affordable. I found mine at a local electronics store, along with good advice about replacing it. I have experience at repairing some electronic items but this was the first laptop I tore into, no problem. I found complete directions via Google as how to get to the part-not really easy, and replacement of the part-not bad at all. Actually, my g'son hac a Compaq laptop which developed the same problem, so we dedided to go "explore" the internals of this laptop. We found the same jack with the same broken connection. Once we repaird it, the laptop worked well. Take your time, the ice tray trick works, let us know how you do. Good Luck, David


----------



## mahjohn (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a tip.....

After soldering the piece on (either new piece or old...), use SuperGlue to bond the receptacle to the laptop frame. As the connector is being pushed in, it will hold the receptacle in-place


----------



## tripflex (Sep 15, 2009)

mahjohn said:


> Here's a tip.....
> 
> After soldering the piece on (either new piece or old...), use SuperGlue to bond the receptacle to the laptop frame. As the connector is being pushed in, it will hold the receptacle in-place



Man! I never thought of that...good idea though! I wish i would have done that, now i have a presario that sits in my filling cabinet because i don't feel like fixing it again lol


----------

